# Wood River #6 Fore Plane (V3)



## ShaneA

Thanks for the review.


----------



## jerryo

I have the older version of this plane and it works great. I also have the woodriver low angle block plane and it has the same high quality as the #6. Can't say enough good things about the woodriver planes. Jerry


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've handled a few Woodriver planes in the store and they seem very nice to me. Very heavy and solid, and a good price for that kind of quality!

(The greatest woodworking show mankind has ever conceived is now online!)


----------



## PCM

It is amazing how expensive good hand tools are. It's great to find a bargin. Thanks for the review.


----------



## felkadelic

Thanks for the review! I have 3 Woodriver planes (the standard block, the low-angle block, and the #5), and they're all great.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks for the video link. I think I'll order the equipment and try his sharpening system, since my current way with oil stones takes forever and a half.


----------



## Sylvain

Is the quality constant across the specimen ?

You write:
"I was extra happy because he pulled it out of the box and checked it over for and wasn't happy with the first one, so he pulled out a second,"

Did the tune-up seems easy to do?
"[he] then spent 20 minutes tuning it up and honing the blade until the plane was producing the fine even shavings"


----------



## Willeh

Sylvain: I should have been more detailed about that.
Rob indicated that the first run of the V3 were shipped with blades that were not 100% flat across the back, and he was finding 1 in 10 were like that. Rather than spending the time to flatten the back and prepare it, he rejected that one and found one that was much better. As for the tuning up, he spent some time on the diamond stone making sure the back of the blade was perfectly flat, then did and repeated his sharpening/honing technique as per the video that I posted above.


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks for the review and the link to Robs site. I hadn't heard of him until I saw this and went to his site. I was happily surprised to see his shop is here in New Brunswick, only an hour and a half away from home. I like the look of some of his saws that he manufactures himself as well.

Mike


----------



## oldcary

Approximately one year ago, when on sale at Woodcraft, I purchased the WoodRiver V3 No. 4, No. 6 Handplanes and the Low Angle Block Plane. While good out of the box, with a little flattening of the blades and honing, they now make beautiful shavings. At this price point I could not be more pleased. After this experience with the thicker blades and chip breakers, I purchased the IBC/Crosman matched sets for my Bedrocks 605 & 607, and Bailey 4 1/2. Wow, what a difference a heavier blade set can make. Again, with a little honing, these replacement blades allow the planes to sing as they slice wood.


----------

